# Minor Key Marches (Especially in Compound Time)



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

While I enjoy marches, I have never really explored the realm as much as I have other Classical subgenres. Now this may sound silly to some, but growing up this was my favorite video game, and I still love the music from it. This is one of my favorite works from it:




(Here's an orchestral cover with better sound libraries someone wrote):




While talking to a friend of mine, who's a band director, he explained to me that one of the reasons I like it so much is that it uses a technique he said was called a, "2-Beat," and it's often found in marches. This is a link with the sheet music, and it's basically the bottom staff using this technique:
http://www.ninsheetmusic.org/download/pdf/906
So can anyone suggest any marches (or anything else) with a somewhat similar feel? While technically not a "march," per se, I love that it's in a minor key, has that 2-beat technique, and especially that it's in a compound time. This is the closest thing I've been able to find so far...




Thanks in advance! :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The Gounod piece (better known as the theme for Alfred Hitchcock's 1950s TV show) was the work that came to mind.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The Funeral March from the Eroica Symphony is technically in simple time but there are a lot of sections that feature triplet rhythms in the accompaniment that make parts of it feel like it is in compound time.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mahler Sym #5/I c# minor - Trauer-marsch, 
also - 
The opening of Mahler Sym #3 in d - certainly sounds like a march....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> The Gounod piece (better known as the theme for Alfred Hitchcock's 1950s TV show) was the work that came to mind.


One of my all-time favorites!! Perfectly fit the "Alfred Hitchcock Hour" as theme music. I'm dating myself.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

My favorite is the finale of Chopin's Piano Sonata no. 3 in B minor. It's in 6/8 and while not titled as a march, it always comes off that way, relentless and driving and usually played at about dotted quarter = 120.


----------

